# Hi from Romania :)



## kszido (Nov 17, 2014)

Glad to be here, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome !

How do you handle varroa there ?


----------



## kszido (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

You're new so I guess your photos need approval before I can view.

One is amitraz what's furetto? ( my Romanian is atrocious)


----------



## kszido (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.nektarking.ro/varroa-atka-elleni-porlaszto.php

You will find it there , its the fourth item,


----------



## kszido (Nov 17, 2014)

Actually I'm Hungarian, just living in Romania - Transylvania


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

My Hungarian isn't very good either:lpf:

http://www.theonion.com/articles/first-disk-of-rosetta-stone-hungarian-just-urges-l,28421/

I'll have to go back later and try to translate that page.
Is it used to fume with oxcilic acid?

Beekeeping seem very innovative there.


----------



## kszido (Nov 17, 2014)

You don't need to translate the page, its a simple online store, but yes it is used to fume with the taktik solution. My english isn't great, especially in beekeeping terms 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_1P47QQptM in english for different use ,...


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome! I hope you will post pictures and information on how you work your hives in Romania! I love learning how other countries keep their bees!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you use bee house hives? If so do you know if they export them?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## gjt (Jul 24, 2014)

Furetto is not Hungarian, but Italian brand name of a fogger. You can see the little ferret (furetto) logo on the side of the device.

Szia *kszido*; hány családod és milyen kaptáraid vannak? Én NB-akkal nőttem föl.


----------



## cata_rebel (Jun 26, 2013)

si ce vorbesti romaneste sau ungureste ?


----------



## gjt (Jul 24, 2014)

Magyar.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from the beekeeping capital of the world!


----------

